# 6'8" Suburbanite for JK Wrangler



## chris15010 (Aug 12, 2007)

i have one for sale complete unit in the for sale section if anyone is interested,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1263856#post1263856


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Good luck with the sale, my Suburbanite has been trouble-free. Thumbs Up

Why are you selling it? Winter over? haha.


----------

